# Want to live in Phuket with 2 kids? Any mothers want to share?



## dani_adani (Dec 4, 2011)

Hello, I'm new,
Been to Thailand 4 times. Have half Thai twins. Want them to live there and enjoy the culture. LIke Phuket but know it is the expensive area. Anyone in Phuket want to share on living there with kids?


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi - I am definitely no 'mom', and no kids either . . . so no expert!
- we lived in Phuket a year, it is as expensive as you want it to be esp if you choose to do all your shopping at Robinsons/Tesco etc and live the full western lifestyle on imported brand-name foods/clothes etc. 
a few ideas, if your kids are the outdoors types, get them involved with some clubs; I was involved, voluntary, with weekend fitness and sports activities mainly for Thai kids and a few expats brought their kids along as well. Phuket lifeguards has a 'nippers' (childrens) section based around water safety/swim training in pool and sea - great socialising and you'll meet a few Australians there involved in club administration. 
Where you live in relation to school/s will be important, do you want to be a daily taxi-driver, there can be lengthy commutes for schoolchildren even on Phuket and the roads often not the best for cycling.
Enjoy!


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

any excuse to add photos . . . each year there is a 'Parade of Schools' held late December.
2 years ago we were heading across Phuket Town and all the central roads were closed for bands and marchers representing Phuket's schools. 
Decided best idea was to sit in a cafe and watch them go by . . . some pics from that day attached


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

and one more . . . somehow Santa gatecrashed the parade


----------



## dani_adani (Dec 4, 2011)

Song_Si said:


> and one more . . . somehow Santa gatecrashed the parade


Poor santa must have been hot hehe - thanks for the pics Song Si!


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

for general Phuket information, news, events, properties, 3 online news sources here:

Phuket Gazette

Phuketwan

Phuket News


----------

